# Pin-Up style pics of my wife :O



## Geaux (Jul 16, 2011)

lol, nothing too racy.  I've been wanting to practice some shots with my new DIY beauty dish and my wife actually had a photo shoot with a makeup artist today so I took advantage when she got home.  Threw her in the kitchen 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





I know the editing might not be what others would do, but I wanted the heavy vignette/vintage look to the image.  If any of you strobist have any comments on my lighting, it'd be GREATLY appreciated.  It was my first true chance at shooting with my beauty dish, so it was a challenge.  I really wish and can't wait to get a second/third strobe soon.  It would have cut down on a lot of my shadowing.

Thanks for looking


----------



## SabrinaO (Jul 16, 2011)

These are great. I like the harsh contrasts, and I like your edits. What is the benefit of a beauty dish?


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2011)

An empty muffin pan?  I bet it's not even warm.  Tisk, tisk, tisk.


Fun looking shoot.   :thumbsup:


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 16, 2011)

I love the colors, vignetting can be a bit softer though.

Oh, you're a lucky man!


----------



## adversus (Jul 16, 2011)

I love 'em.  Nicely captured.

Also, if I may offer a critique of a non-photographic nature: your wife is hot.


----------



## Tkot (Jul 16, 2011)

3 and 4 are my favorites. Nice legs, erm, shots I mean!


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice sets, I like the vintage look but I would tone down the contrast and also add a little of grain in it.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed the shadow on the wall in #2?  Serendipity at its finest.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 16, 2011)

I like her muffin.



OOOHH... sorry geaux... too much SNL.
Nice shots man.  You are one lucky guy.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2011)

Cajun Supermarket :: Your One Stop Shop!: Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix

Really woulda' helped...

...maybe next time?


----------



## PhotoTish (Jul 17, 2011)

I really like these - the strong contrast works really well :thumbup:


----------



## Compaq (Jul 17, 2011)

I had s joke, but it might be too far. 

You cut off the muffin thingy in one of the shots  Edit: no you didn't, iPhone not showing its entire width...


----------



## Bob in GV (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you tried a B&W conversion on any of these? Could be fun.


----------



## shortpants (Jul 17, 2011)

I love these! They're fantastic. I'm laughing because I've been dying to do a vintage over the top kitchen shoot. Not exactly like this but still (think Anne Taintor style)

3 and 5 should say "oops! Make your own damn muffins."

and of course your wife is gorgeous.


----------



## MissCream (Jul 17, 2011)

She is super cute


----------



## Geaux (Jul 17, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> These are great. I like the harsh contrasts, and I like your edits. What is the benefit of a beauty dish?



Thanks.  A beauty dish is another flash modifier.  It creates a softer light (softer shadows), wraps around subject (when placed correctly), and pretty excellent catchlights.




kundalini said:


> An empty muffin pan? I bet it's not even warm. Tisk, tisk, tisk.
> 
> 
> Fun looking shoot. :thumbsup:



I know you usually shoot with multiple lights, but do you have any thoughts on how my lighting turned out?  I know you're a bit familiar with the strobist world.  Is this the best I could have done with single strobe?




Derrel said:


> Cajun Supermarket :: Your One Stop Shop!: Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix
> 
> Really woulda' helped...
> 
> ...maybe next time?



lol, would have totally helped.  I even told her about the empty muffin pan looking a bit ridiculous, but it's what she wanted.  If we actually had the time, I would have definitely set something up, but it was a bit impromptu and had to get her before she got too tired (since she had been shooting for 6 hours before that lol)




Bob in GV said:


> Have you tried a B&W conversion on any of these? Could be fun.



I haven't, but I might give it a shot.  I might also take an above suggestion, along with yours, and add some grain to it.




MissCream said:


> She is super cute



Thanks!  and to all those other guys who said the same.  Yes, I'm a very lucky guy 




shortpants said:


> I love these! They're fantastic. I'm laughing because I've been dying to do a vintage over the top kitchen shoot. Not exactly like this but still (think Anne Taintor style)
> 
> 3 and 5 should say "oops! Make your own damn muffins."
> 
> and of course your wife is gorgeous.



I had to look up the Anne Taintor style, very cool.  You should definitely give it a shot!


----------



## Geaux (Jul 18, 2011)

Monday afternoon bump for any other suggestions on lighting, posing, etc.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 18, 2011)

My suggestion is ... take more pics and show her off more .   You dont want to hear my suggestion on posing....  it wont be appropiate haahah JK.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 18, 2011)

#4 is the best...where she belongs...good husband...you trained her well...

But seriously...I like them except #3...something is odd about this photo...flat perhaps...looks peculiar to say the least...


----------



## shortpants (Jul 18, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> #4 is the best...where she belongs...good husband...you trained her well...


Ha I'm sure she would be thrilled to read that!


----------



## Geaux (Jul 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> My suggestion is ... take more pics and show her off more .   You dont want to hear my suggestion on posing....  it wont be appropiate haahah JK.



lol, next time, I'll put her in a bowl with spices and utensils around her 



AgentDrex said:


> #4 is the best...where she belongs...good husband...you trained her well...
> 
> But seriously...I like them except #3...something is odd about this photo...flat perhaps...looks peculiar to say the least...



lol, I told her I wanted her in the Kitchen where she belongs, when I introduced the idea.  She had a good laugh, she's got a good sense of humor 

And really about #4?  Is the pose peculiar or do you think the lighting is flat?


----------

